# Soring at the Olympics



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Norway will be stripped of its medal and 2 other horses have tested positive for capsaicin.

http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/equestrian/story/2008/08/21/olympics-equestrian-doping.html

This is why I'm against all serious competition. It increases the potential for abuse no matter what the sport. Sure the riders will disqualified but it's too late for those horses now - They have already suffered.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually if you read the article again, it says Norway (and others) COULD be stripped of its medal but are undergoing second testing to make sure of details. Remember what happened to Ludger Beerbaum at the last olympics. He was found guilty for some substance but it turned out that it was in a topical ointment for a skin irritation that gives no advantage in competition. I haven't heard of using capsaicin to make their legs more sensitive but it's actually fairly common in several liniments/anti-inflammatory products. In fact, i've used Equi-Block on some of my horses after they've worked hard at a show. Equi-Block's description is "It is a unique menthol/capsaicin "feel good rub" indicated for the relief of minor aches and pains. It penetrates deep to soothe joints, tighten ligaments and tendons, and help reduce swelling.". So we don't know exactly why the capsaicin is in their system yet. What's stupid is that by that this level they should know what's allowed and what's not! And if they WERE using it for soring, are they stupid enough to think their horses wouldn't be tested!?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Capsaicin is banned, so why would they use it except if they were trying to cheat? Obviously they thought they could get away with it. And it *burns* - it would work perfectly well for soring.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> Capsaicin is banned, so why would they use it except if they were trying to cheat? Obviously they thought they could get away with it. And it *burns* - it would work perfectly well for soring.


The rules are often more complicated then "don't use it". They often have time limits on how long and how much before your event you're allowed to give it to them so it'll be out of their system by the time you go. (but different horses process things differently so you have to be very careful) We put the Equi-block on right after they competed so by the time we showed again the next day it would be out of their system. Had I used it too late and was tested, my horse would have been positive for capsaicin as well and i would lose my standing with USEF. 

I don't know how much capsaicin was found in their system or why but Equi-Block is not an uncomfortable "burn". I know. I've used it.  I tried it when I strained my wrist. It removed all pain. Gave my skin a weird hot tingly feeling (not too different from Icy-Hot) but by no means painful and definitely not cruel. 

I'm not saying that these people can't be guilty but I think it's important to believe innocent until proven guilty. Show jumpers use A LOT of products to help their horses perform better and the drug lists/instructions are long and complicated.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Banned means pretty much banned though. I read in another report that the riders knew it was banned and used it anyway.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

upnover said:


> I don't know how much capsaicin was found in their system or why but Equi-Block is not an uncomfortable "burn". I know. I've used it.


Where does it say they used Equi-Block? 

Capsaicin itself most definitely can be painful if you put on too much of it... I know, I've tried it.

It's not the cheating that bothers me - that happens in all sports. It's trying to make your horse feel pain so they perform better. This is not the usual doping issue.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Capsaicin is an ingredient in Equi block and other similar products and it burns like you know what!

ESPECIALLY once you start moving around and your muscles start warming up with the topical on top - it can be really bad.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not saying that they used Equi-Block, I'm saying they could have used a product like equi-block that contains capsaicin for pain relieving/anti inflammatory purposes, not purposely putting their horse in pain so they perform better. Since there are 4 of them I'm kind of doubting it, but like I said earlier I think it's important to find out the final verdict before jumping to conclusions about abuse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

If capsaicin is an ingredient - which is it in a lot of those products, it wouldn't matter, it's illegal. Having those horses be more sensitive to the jumps because of it does give them an unfair advantage (albeit a somewhat painful one!).

People will continue to do that because they think they won't get caught!!! It's crazy!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just found an article that said the B-sample from the horses won't be analyzed until Saturday.

I watched the individual jumping final (I normally don't watch horse sports, only in the Olympics) and officials were removing the horses' boots after their rounds to "check their legs" so obviously they think it was soring.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

They actually said the officials were checking their legs for drug usage? That's interesting because there's no way you can detect drugs by feeling their legs. That's what a drug test is for. They do however check their legs for any swelling, heat, or other signs of strain... 

Like I said earlier, they could very well be a bunch of guilty creeps. But without further testing you don't know why capsaicin was in their system. Now a lot of the articles are saying that capsaicin is an illegal substance because of it's pain relieving properties, which gives them an unfair advantage, not necessarily for soring. Either way it's wrong, but you can't go around announcing soring until you know all the facts. Banned specifications are often tricky. For example, bute is technically a banned substance. But it IS allowed 1 gram per 500 lbs 12 hrs prior to competition. But do people always know how to measure a correct gram? (packed or loosely packed scoop?) Do they know exactly how much their horse weighs? Or how quicky it will go through their system within 12 hours? Ludger Beerbaum was thought to be guilty when they found banned substances but was later cleared. I'm just saying you have to give people the benefit of the doubt until they can prove what they did was purposely wrong.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Good grief! If you are giving your horse drugs you better darn well know how much it weighs and what a gram is!!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Solon said:


> Good grief! If you are giving your horse drugs you better darn well know how much it weighs and what a gram is!!!


sadly you'd be surprised!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Then they have no business having care over horses. That's the basic stuff a horse owner should know. What if they are in a circumstance where there isn't anyone around.

I think that's a sad that anyone wouldn't know even an approximate weight of their horse let alone the basic measurements for things that treat them.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If the test comes back positive they can always say they gave it for therapeutic reasons, which would make them sound idiotic because it was banned but it's better than being guilty of soring I suppose.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

this does not make me proud of my people ( i am 2nd generation Norwegian) no it does not make me proud at all.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

cheatin' is cheatin'


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

From the FEI Press News that came out in yesterday:

The FEI would also like to communicate an additional doping/medication case at the 2008 Olympic Games concerning Courtney King (USA) and Mythilus, who tested positive for the banned substance Felbinac, considered a « medication class A » prohibited substance. Felbinac is applied topically for the relief of local pain and inflammation and belongs to a group of medicines called non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs).

Courtney King, who placed 13th individually in the Dressage competition, was officially notified on the morning of 22 August of the positive test result and the decision for provisional suspension was upheld that evening at a preliminary hearing before one member of the FEI Tribunal.

Given that the Dressage events of the 2008 Olympic Games ended on 19 August it was decided to wait until the confirmatory B analysis prior to any public announcement of the findings. The FEI has now received confirmation of the initial finding from the analysis of the B sample.

Next steps

Now that the B samples have confirmed all the initial findings, the process will follow the Accelerated Medication Control Procedure during & after the 2008 Olympic Games which is part of the FEI Regulations for Equestrian events at the 2008 Olympic Games (Annex G), available on FEI Olympic website.

Evidence and written submissions have been requested from each rider, and a three-member panel of the FEI Tribunal has been appointed. Hearings will be held on 5, 6 and 7 September in Lausanne, however it is up to the Person Responsible whether or not they wish to exercise or waive their right to be heard. The panel will then, in light of all the evidence received, take a decision as to the applicable sanction if any.


----------

